# Decocking Lever/Hammer/Trigger Failure



## SanduskySerpents (Sep 9, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else has had a sig mosquito or any other sig fail in any such way? My new sig with less than 200 cci rounds though it has failed. After reloading the mag i racked it back and pulled the trigger. NOTHING. no hammer drop just nothing. So I went to use the decocking lever. NOTHING. So i pulled the trigger (unloaded now) with my thumb on the hammer. No release. Tried trigger and lever. Nothing. The hammer is stuck back. I also believe the trigger never reset (not sure). I have already sent it out the Sig under warranty. Just wondering if this is common?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig has excellent customer service and I am sure they will get it right for you .......


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Sep 9, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Sig has excellent customer service and I am sure they will get it right for you .......


They were very nice and quite baffled that this had happened to one of their guns. I just hope it doesn't take to long. I'm glad they covered the shipping costs and the carrier came today and picked it up. I have never had a failure of this level before...but it still doesn't deter me from sig I just ordered my MK25.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SanduskySerpents said:


> They were very nice and quite baffled that this had happened to one of their guns. I just hope it doesn't take to long. I'm glad they covered the shipping costs and the carrier came today and picked it up. I have never had a failure of this level before...but it still doesn't deter me from sig I just ordered my MK25.


eh, all machines fail, thats why they make spare parts and there are people who fix them. even new things fail, even expensive things fail..... the most precise and expensive machine ever invented has failed many times, and twice catastrophically.

back in the early days of rolls royce, you bought a car and you got a chauffer/mechanic .... altho rolls claimed that their cars did not "break down, they just fail to proceed" .

while its not usual for a sig, it is a machine and subject to failure. when you get it back, enjoy it and put the thoughts of your gun failure behind you


----------

